# Dorsche richtig filettieren



## big mama (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Boardies,
ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr eure Dorsche filettiert.
Mir sind zwar auch schon einige unter das Messer gekommen, aber ich habe immer das Gefühl zu viel Fleisch an der Gräte zu lassen.
Bitte, bitte eine Anleitung! Wir haben hungrige Kinder die auch die letzten Fischfetzen brauchen --grinsssss--


----------



## Rosi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Dorsche richtig filettieren*

Eine echte Anleitung für Dorsch habe ich auch nicht gefunden. 
Den Kopf schneide ich immer sofort nach dem Töten ab und entferne die stinkenden Innereien. Da kann ich am Wasser schon sehen, was die Dorsche so im Magen hatten.


Der Dorsch liegt also kopflos auf dem Brett.
Ich drehe den Rücken zu mir, Schwanz nach links. Dann steche ich in Afterhöhe in den Rücken und ziehe das Messer auf der Ws zum Kopf. 

Fisch umdrehen ( nicht auf die andere Seite ). Kopf ist links, Bauch schaut mich an. Nun steche ich mit dem Messer am After bis durch den Rücken und ziehe (mit Druck auf der WS ) das Messer bis zum Schwanzende durch.

Fisch umdrehen. Kopf rechts, Rücken zu mir. Vorsichtig die Mittelgräte entlang schneiden. Messer schräg halten, man sieht die Gräten. Bis nur noch ein Fetzchen Bauchlappen bleibt. Dann vorsichtig mit der Hand ziehen, die dunkle Hauh reißt ab, der Bauchlappen ist frei. 

Nun noch den After durchschneiden, ein Filets ist fertig. Mit Haut, weil die so schön knusprig wird.

Das Ganze noch mal auf der anderen Seite.

Übrig bleibt nur die Mittelgräte.


----------



## theactor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Dorsche richtig filettieren*

HI,

hast Du eine schnelle Internetverbindung?!
Dann lade Dir doch mal Pete's Film zum AB-Norwegentreffen 2005 runter (ca. 165MB).
Darin kannst Du 'nem Profi (Thomas) in Bild und Ton bei der Arbeit über die Schulter schauen (ca. ab Minute 19)
http://www.anglerboard-videos.doks-pages.de/videos/Eventfilm2005.wmv

|wavey:


----------



## tidecutter (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Dorsche richtig filettieren*

@the actor

das ist ne gute empfehlung. das hab ich auch gemacht damals und seit dem geht es deutlich besser. #6


----------



## theactor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Dorsche richtig filettieren*

HI,

ich hatte das Glück, das Ganze (naja.. durch viiiele interessierte Köpfe hindurch) "live" zu erleben... sehr eindrucksvoll!

Ich glaube auch dass es hilft, sich am Anfang viel Zeit zu lassen. Bis man Thomas' Tempo erreicht hat dauert es dann doch noch etwas...#6 

#h


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Dorsche richtig filettieren*

Richtig filetieren ist nach meiner Meinung eine "Glaubensfrage" ! Jeder sollte einfach mal probieren, mit welcher Methode er am besten zurecht kommt. Ich habe mich in den vergangenen Jahren auch  ständig weiterentwickelt und habe meine perfekte Variante gefunden. Für mich ganz wichtig: Meine Hand zum festhalten der Fische wird mit einem Stahlhandschuh geschützt (Fleischereibedarf, nicht ganz billig aber sehr sicher). Man filetiert wesentlich entspannter. In Norge und auf den Ostseekuttern bekommt der Fisch eins ordentlich auf den Schädel und dann den Kehlschnitt zum ausbluten. Beim filitieren wird eine Schnitt hinter dem Kopf gesetzt und dann bis Höhe Waidloch entlang der Mittelgräte geschnitten. Dann Stich nach unten durch und mit gleichmäßigem Schnitt bis zum Schwanz das Filet lösen. Dann auf beiden Seiten und  mit etwas Kraft die beiden Filets von der Mittelgräte "runterreissen". Zum Schluß werden die restlichen Gräten mit einem extrem scharfen Messer mit dem V-Schnitt entfernt. .......und fertig !

Klappt bei fast jedem Fisch !

Gruß norge-klaus


----------



## norgepeitscher (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Dorsche richtig filettieren*

bei mir funzt es seit jahren exakt so wie bei norge klaus!!


----------

